# Adressbuch in Java



## eb04 (10. Jan 2007)

HAllo zusammen,

bin ein totaler Anfänger in Java. Wir müssen bis am Montag ein Adressbuch in Java schreiben.
Hat jemand von euch so etwas oder kann mir jemand anders weiterhelfen.

Hier mal die aufgabenstellung von unserem Prof.

Danke schon mal im vorraus

Aufgabenbeschreibung
Entwerfen Sie ein Programm für eine einfache
Adreßlistenverwaltung. Dem Benutzer sollen folgende Dienste
angeboten werden: neue Personendaten aufnehmen,
Datensätze mit den Inhalten von bereits erfaßten
Personendaten anzeigen, erfaßte Datensätz in einer Datei
speichern, gespeicherte Datensätz aus einer Datei laden
und eine Datei mit erfaßten Personendaten löschen.
Außerdem soll der Benutzer das Programm auf einfache Weise
verlassen können.
Das Programm bietet dem Benutzer alle Möglichkeiten mittels
eines Menüs an; siehe hierfür Bild 1.
Entscheidet sich der Benutzer für das Eingeben von
Personendaten, so bietet das Programm dem Benutzer eine
„Maske“, wie im Bild 2 dargestellt.
Nachdem der Benutzer die Personendaten eingegeben hat, gibt
das Programm dem Benutzer die Möglichkeit, die eingegebenen
Daten zu korrigieren, oder aber die Richtigkeit der erfaßten
Personendaten zu bestätigen. Siehe hierfür Bild 3.
Nach der Korrektur oder der Bestätigung der erfaßten Daten
kann der Benutzer weiter Personendaten erfassen, oder die
Erfassung beenden (siehe Bild 4). Wird die Erfassung beendet,
so geht es mit dem Hauptmenü weiter.
Bemerkungen 1:
Die erfaßten Personendaten werden sequentiell nacheinander
in einer Datei abgelegt. Möchte der Benutzer die Datensätze
auflisten (Menüpunkt 2 im Hauptmenü), so bekommt er den
Dateiinhalt in der physikalischen Reihenfolge angezeigt. Die
Anzeige erfolgt satzweise bis zum Dateiende, wobei nach jedem
Satz die <RETURN>-Taste zu betätigen ist.
Modellieren Sie eine der Aufgabe adäquate Klasse zur
Aufnahme der Personaldaten und der von Ihnen zu
definierenden Methoden.
Schließen Sie eventuelle Spezifikationslücken durch eigene
Definitionen. 

Und so muss es aussehen:
Bild 1
Wollen Sie...
eine neue Person aufnehmen: > 1
Datensätze auflisten: > 2
Datensätze aus einer Datei laden: > 3
Datensätze in eine Datei sichern: > 4
das Programm verlassen: > 5

Bild 2:
Geben Sie bitte die Daten ein:
Name:
Vorname:
Anrede:
Straße:
PLZ:
Ort:
Telefon:
Fax:
Bemerkung:

Bild 3

Geben Sie bitte die Daten ein:
Name: Lusser
Vorname: Claudia
Anrede: Frau
Straße: Leopoldstraße 88
PLZ: D-80333
Ort: München
Telefon: 089.112
Fax: 089.110
Bemerkung: Forschungsschwerpunkt: Lean Workflowmanagement

Bild 4
Geben Sie bitte die Daten ein:
Name: Lusser
Vorname: Claudia
Anrede: Frau
Straße: Leopoldstraße 88
PLZ: D-80333
Ort: München
Telefon: 089.112
Fax: 089.110
Bemerkung: Forschungsschwerpunkt: Lean Workflowmanagement
Noch eine Person aufnehmen? (J/N)

Bild 5

Satzinhalt (1. Satz)
Name: Lusser
Vorname: Claudia
Anrede: Frau
Straße: Leopoldstraße 88
PLZ: D-80333
Ort: München
Telefon: 089.112
Fax: 089.110
Bemerkung: Forschungsschwerpunkt: Lean Workflowmanagement

Weiß echt nicht wie ich dies anpacken soll, mir läuft die Zeit weg


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jan 2007)

Hausaufgaben lösen wir nicht.
Überleg dir einen Ansatz, fang an und bei konkreten Problemen melde dich nochmal.


----------



## eb04 (10. Jan 2007)

Wollte ja nicht das ihr meine Hausaufgaben macht!!!!
Wollte nur wissen ob schon jemand sowas schon gemacht hat?


----------



## eb04 (10. Jan 2007)

Desktop\Project.java:8: <identifier> expected

```
public static final List<Person> PERSONLIST = Collections.synchronizedList(new LinkedList());[\code]
Habe sowas schon einmal bekommen aber bei mir funktioniert es nicht da kommt diese Fehlermeldung.
Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich diesen Fehler beheben kann???
```


----------



## Gast (10. Jan 2007)

new LinkedList<Person>()


----------



## Guest (10. Jan 2007)

geht immer noch nicht.Trotzdem danke


----------



## Guest (11. Jan 2007)

Klingt nach falschem Compiler. JDK 1.4.x oder 1.5.x oder neuer?
Generics gibt's erst seit 1.5.


----------

